# My brand new HUBLOT Big Bang: UNBOXING!



## k01in (Jan 8, 2019)

Decided to do a little unboxing of this beauty. Stainless Steel Hublot Big Bang 44mm 301SX1170RX. So happy with this purchase! Actually it was the first time I purchased that type of watch online, and was a bit nervous. But it turned out just great! For $8K sharp it's quite a score! Brand new, sealed, with all the tags and papers. Standard Fedex box was a bit too ugly to post tho


----------



## k01in (Jan 8, 2019)




----------



## k01in (Jan 8, 2019)




----------



## k01in (Jan 8, 2019)

It's funny how you can clearly see I play guitar a lot lol


----------



## DripCassanova (Oct 15, 2018)

Amazing time piece!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rokovakian (Jun 11, 2016)

That is gorgeous! Now you got me thinking about a Big Bang.


----------



## DripCassanova (Oct 15, 2018)

Amazing!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## k01in (Jan 8, 2019)

Thanks guys! It's a gorgeous piece of horography indeed!


----------



## paolo83 (Jan 7, 2016)

It's truly a work of art. Love it.


----------



## jason.wally (Feb 3, 2019)

Awesome


----------



## jtf8751 (Oct 8, 2015)

Just a badass watch man. Love it.


----------



## TLUX (Oct 6, 2018)

Beautiful! Watching your unboxing made me feel like the watch was mine. Excellent pictures.


----------



## marcbull (Mar 20, 2018)

Amazing pictures, Congrats and wear in good health.


----------



## boulekos (Dec 15, 2011)

Great choice !!! I am really jealous ....


----------



## Cosmorgraph (May 8, 2017)

Great watch, enjoy it!


----------



## aeroeng1 (Jan 14, 2011)

Nice piece!


----------



## Cravings7 (Jan 18, 2019)

That's a pretty choice. Congrats, Enjoy!


----------



## Jo1s (Oct 13, 2018)

Cool looking watch.


----------



## Rakumi (Nov 11, 2015)

Nice watch. I do not understand why people hate on Hublot when the styling here is in the same department as the Royal Oak and Nautilus.


----------



## hublotfan2019 (Feb 15, 2019)

Awesome, was a fantastic piece!


----------



## jhchrono (Jan 17, 2019)

Beautiful piece! Enjoy it!


----------



## JFerraro819 (Oct 11, 2018)

great pics. great looking watch.


----------



## hooballin (Nov 20, 2018)

So awesome - well done


----------



## Rledwards25 (Dec 25, 2018)

Great watch 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dragonspridenyc (Apr 22, 2019)

Looks great! Congratulations!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## baraj1466 (Dec 7, 2018)

I've only owned a Classic Fusion Black Magic but I hope to step up the a Big Bang one day.


----------



## andycoph (Apr 6, 2011)

Wow, congrats!


----------



## smurfdon (Sep 27, 2018)

This is really Gorgeous.


----------



## david_h_moss (Mar 24, 2019)

Congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## enycelilc (Feb 9, 2019)

enjoy it!


----------



## wallypop (Jul 9, 2018)

wow congrats really nice masterpiece


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Congrats and thanks for the great pics.


----------



## watchguy-007 (May 22, 2019)

Congrats, amazing timepiece


----------



## northeasterik (Jun 17, 2019)

Looks amazing, I like the contrast with the couch.

Enjoy


----------



## hmalik (Oct 19, 2015)

Gorgeous watch and nice pics


----------



## jjspyder (May 1, 2018)

Nice looking watch. Congrats!


----------

